# Metabolism Reset



## Victoria (May 29, 2003)

What exactly is this process and when does it end?

If I want a metabolism reset, how do I know its reset?


----------



## Twin Peak (May 29, 2003)

Start eating quality foods.  Slowly increase caloric intake -- say 200 kcals per day more -- for a week.  Then bump it each week until you begin to gain an appreciable amount fat.  Then, dieting can begin.

You may also be interested in following the Leptigen II testing thread (is a sticky in the Supps forum).


----------

